# Satoko Shinashi Thread



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

For all the Satoko Shinashi fan's namely me ; )~


Xue's link:




Satoko vs Kim: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGsJJu2JK58&feature=related

Satoko- Sambo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emn5Y6TXYFI&feature=related


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

Satoko pics:


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

More...


----------



## jarrod (Jun 30, 2009)

she has amazing sambo skills.

jf


----------

